# Northern Spain



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi, 

Does anybody have any good site recommendations for Northern Spain please, fancy either wild camping or more rustic sites this summer

Many thanks


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

St Vinciente de la barque
Cross bridge towards campsite
Parking on beach after campsite or - better follow coast for a mile Or so to surfing beach with beach bar opposite. 
The owner allows vans on his car park and the food/ BBQ is fantastic.
Fabulous huge beach.
Toilet/ water at rear of beach bar/ restaurant.
Enjoy


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Llanes is OK for a stop we stayed on a site there and on a car park at Playa del Toro, Luanco just North West of Gijon has good free cliff top parking overnight with free water in the park, then further West you have Luarca and a really good Eco campsite at Playa de Tauran. Don't bother last week of July or first week of August unless you want to immerse yourself in Spanish holiday habits ! We found it quite fun actually, if a bit noisy. Entertaining if you actually want to see what they get up to on an annual 2 week break. Think full size fridge running off hook up outside a tent !


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes the Spanish do like to take their full size fridges/fridge freezers on holiday with them don't they?! Also they like to party well into the night with load radios etc. And don't think that what looks like a nice peaceful site will remain so during Easter, summer holidays etc. They jam pack into the tiniest of spaces, living out of their cars with a tiny ridge tent pitched right next door.


----------



## square_steve (Jan 13, 2016)

When visiting another country we are the ones that need to fit in, as it is their country they are entitled to conduct themselves as they see fit. 
As a motorhomeist you are free to move to surroundings or country you consider appropriate.


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

What a perfect world it is to live in Square steves world


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

buxom said:


> What a perfect world it is to live in Square steves world


i am of the opinion that Steve is 100% spot on in what he says.

Andy


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Surely we should all look to abide by the reasonable rules of the site, and consideration for those around us. It goes without saying that tolerance is needed from time to time.

I'm not sure I'd expect to behave just how I like on a UK site just because I am English.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi, sorry for carrying on hijacking the thread, but son is married to a spanish girl, and they are different to us, not better or worse, just different, they can have a carnival, and 3 hours later you never believe anything had happened, swept and tidied, but will do building work and just leave the rubble...

in lliria the have a paella day in the country park, hundreds of fires all cooking, chairs and tables provided by the council, mayhem to english eyes and ears, but before they go home, everything is put away, you would never believe it had happened.

at the fallas it,s that crowded you cant move, but nobody pushes and shoves, but if you want something to eat or drink in their home, you have to ask, they believe if you dont ask you dont want, really weird to an english way. so just different, not wrong.

mags


----------



## square_steve (Jan 13, 2016)

All part of the beauty of travel. You make Spain sound wonderful- can't wait to motorhome there.


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Back to the original question:

Try Lekeitio east of Bilbao. Bustling town and working fishing port.
There is a good aire short walk into town BUT very busy at weekends and fiestas unless you arrive a day or two early. (but they are the best times as far as we're concerned!).
We've been twice in early September and will be going again this year.
*Link to Spanish AreasAc page*


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

san sebastion is another town not to be missed, large aire just by the university, and some people park along the side of the quay, beautiful old town, supposed to be the best tapas in spain, one thing dont ask for a large brandy, i was having words with oh, and we decided to have a drink, and because i was sulking, said get me a large one,it came in a half pint glass, i felt such a fool, i tipped it in a plant pot, hope the plant survived.

bilboa lets you park in the middle on a large car park just down from the guganhin museum, but been twice and the weather so bad dident get there.

and last year we did a lot of the larger towns, some fantastic places, and all of them had aires right in the centre of town, even if no parking still somewhere for motorhomes, we zigzaged up from portugal to san sebastion, just looked on campercontact each day, and chose were we were going next


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Nobody was criticising the Spanish. Just pointing out the diversity of different cultures. It can come as a complete shock to the system if you are unaware of them. The more information you have the better choices you can make


----------

